# I got my hair growth supplements!



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Let us know if you can tell a difference!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Let us know if you can tell a difference!


Ya! Hair Growth Supplements??? Might be good to try.  

On Tonka, I mean...


----------



## paisley pup (Jul 12, 2012)

I just came across this thread.So how did it work out for you its been a few months?? I'm looking at supplements now and haven't decided what to get


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you! I remember the field spaniel photos but couldn't find the products. I'm cutting it close on hair growth for my mpoo for my first grooming competition. I would try it if there were more good reviews. or just more reviews in general.

Anyone???

Is FunkyPuppy still on here?


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh I forgot about this thread! Thanks for bringing it back up. 

I did an experiment with both supplements. I gave both to Trevvor and just Ultimate to one of my other dogs. Both of them got improved coat texture, thickness, and color, and Trev seems to have better skin too. he would occasionally get dandruffy patches now he doesn't. I think it also helped my other dog's joints. She is 14 and has arthritis. Trevvor's hair really doesn't grow any faster though. I'm not sure if it is because his coat already grows super fast (probably over 1/2" a month...maybe 3/4"?) and so it's just maxed out or what...

Anyways, so I quit giving Trev the Gro hair, and still am seeing the same improvements. In summary, I really like the Ultimate but feel the Gro hair is a waste of money.


----------

